
The Bells Toll for Hillary - ytNumbers
http://spectator.org/articles/65131/bells-toll-hillary
======
dang
Please stop posting purely political stories to Hacker News. They're not on-
topic here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
justncase80
This is just click bait opinion and speculation.

